

Google's new OnHub home Wi-Fi router: What is it and who might need it? - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2972815/internet-of-things/google-onhub-home-wi-fi-router-what-is-it-and-who-might-need-it.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Home Wi-Fi routers are often designed as unattractive, dumbed-downed versions
of enterprise routers. Google's just-announced OnHub router takes a different
approach – designed for consumers to connect everything to Google's and other
clouds, it actually looks pretty sweet.

